# Sex With Wife's Best Friend



## Looking1659 (Aug 26, 2021)

Names have been changed for obvious reasons.

It all started about eight years ago. I just moved back to the area I grew up in and was staying in a homeless shelter until I could find work and a place to live. I spent my days volunteering in the soup kitchen as I did not believe in taking handouts. While many of the people I met were alcoholics, drug addicts, and scam artists, there were a few of us that were just trying to get back on our feet. We started hanging out together, going for walks in the park, and playing games together. One of the girls, Julie, was dating one of my friends. She introduced me to her best friend, Mandy, and we hit it off. Mandy and I dated for a week, were engaged for a week, then got married. Over the next few years, we built our life together through hard work and dedication. We did what we could to help our friends and even let Julie and her husband live with us for about two years. We were all close friends and this arrangement helped us all save money. When Julie’s husband became abusive, Mandy and I helped her leave him. Julie then met someone new and has been with him for a little over a year now. In that time, her boyfriend Jeff and I have become good friends. Over the last month, Jeff has become controlling and is emotionally attacking Julie. Because of this, Julie has been spending more time with Mandy and me. I should mention here that Mandy is twenty years older than I am. Our sex life has become non-existent, and it seems like I am now the last person she shares anything with. Julie called me after work a few weeks ago and we were talking about what was going on. One thing led to another, and we both confessed that we were needing sex, but were unable to get it in our relationships. A few days passed and Julie came over to get some time away from her boyfriend and spend the night with Mandy. The next morning, we were talking and decided that we could use each other to get the things we were missing in our relationships. We had sex twice before I took her home. Now, we both want to continue having sex with each other. It has become difficult to concentrate when Julie is around because we just keep thinking about when we can get together again. I tried talking to Mandy to see if there was something I could do but was only told that she didn’t need sex. Even after explaining that I do need it, I was informed to “get over it”. I don’t want to lose my marriage, but the more Julie and I are together, the more I think about it.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

😦 

You have already ended your marriage by having sex with your friend. You just haven’t informed your wife about it. Best to tell your wife what is going on and file for divorce. 

Then you and Julie can get together.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Having sex with the best friend of your spouse is a double betrayal. The OW is also betraying her friend. You are as bad as each other. 
Please stop the cheating, tell your wife and if you must end the marriage then do so.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

End the marriage it’s over anyway.


----------

